# Silent Gehäuselüfter gesucht!



## tj3011 (22. November 2007)

*Silent Gehäuselüfter gesucht!*

Hey ich suche einen 120er Silent Gehäuse Lüfter der ca.  80 m³/h befördert. und unter 20 dB(A) liegt.
wenn möglich sollte er LED´s verbaut haben.

mfg TJ3011


----------



## MrMorse (23. November 2007)

*AW: Silent Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht!*

Klick1

Klick2


----------



## patrock84 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Silent Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht!*

Viel interessanter ist, ob du eine Lüftersteuerung hast, oder ob die Lüfter immer mit 12V laufen.

Scythe S-Flex wären die "Referenz" für den Silentbereich.

Auch gut sind: Scythe Slip Stream, Noiseblocker BlackSilent XL1, Noctua NF-S12 & P12, Yate Loon D12SL

Mit LED sind zur Zeit nur die Aerocool Silver Lightning zu empfehlen.


----------



## Iron-Shio (23. November 2007)

*AW: Silent Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht!*

120mm , 18 dB(A), 153 m³/h

120mm, 14 dB(A), 122.4 m³/h

120mm, 14 dB(A), 122.4 m³/h


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (23. November 2007)

*AW: Silent Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht!*

Wieso wusste ich nur, dass SilenX auch hier auftauchen werden. Diese Lüfter sind NICHT zu empfehlen. Zu teuer und oftmals haben sie Nebengeräusche wie Klackern etc..

Wenn Lüfter, dann S-Flex oder Nanoxia oder halt Noctua. Das sind die Top 3 und sind sehr sehr leise


----------



## Overlocked (23. November 2007)

*AW: Silent Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht!*

Nehme doch dieses hier:
Zu einem leisen Lüfter


----------



## simons700 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Silent Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht!*

Also ich fasse mal zusammen 
Der Lüfter soll stark, leise, günstig und klapperfrei sein.
Ja so stell ich mir auch den perfekten Gehäuselüfter vor.
So und jetzt noch was konstruktives: Was ist eigentlich mit AC


----------



## tj3011 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Silent Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht!*



patrock84 schrieb:


> Viel interessanter ist, ob du eine Lüftersteuerung hast, oder ob die Lüfter immer mit 12V laufen.



Ich habe NOCH keine lüfter steuerung komm aber irgendwann auch noch jetzt suche ich erste 2 neue gehäuse lüfter mit den oben genannten kriterien


----------



## igoroff (24. November 2007)

*AW: Silent Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht!*

Ich empfehle den hier:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a294633.html

nicht komplett unhörbar, aber dennoch ein unschlagbares silentheit / leistungsverhältnis (achja der preis stimmt auch noch ^^)


----------



## tj3011 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Silent Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht!*



igoroff schrieb:


> Ich empfehle den hier:
> 
> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a294633.html
> 
> nicht komplett unhörbar, aber dennoch ein unschlagbares silentheit / leistungsverhältnis (achja der preis stimmt auch noch ^^)




der is mir noch zu laut meine jetztigen haben 22 b.z. 24 dbA und das is mir schon zu laut ich suche einen mit unter 20dbA und er muss mind. 80m³/h fördern


----------



## tj3011 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Silent Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht!*

was haltet ihr von dem http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26_1014&products_id=6336

120mm, 14 dB(A), 122.4 m³/h, 1.400 U/min, 12V, Blue LED
            <20     >80 m³/h                             Blau beleuchtet 


das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe alle kriterien erfüllt

oder gibt es gegen den lüfter einwände ????


----------



## MrMorse (24. November 2007)

*AW: Silent Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht!*



tj3011 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von dem http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26_1014&products_id=6336
> das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe alle kriterien erfüllt



Hast du eigentlich HIER schonmal reingeschaut?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (24. November 2007)

*AW: Silent Gehäuselüfter gesucht!*

Auf die dB(A) vom Hersteller brauchst garnet erst schaun. Die stimmen NIE....und weist warum? Weil es keine Norm bei der Messung gibt. Du weist also net ob der Hersteller jetzt aus 20cm oder >2m gemessen hat . Also vergiss SilenX, kein Lüfter hat 14dB(A), selbst in einem für uns stillen Raum isses lauter .


----------



## Iron-Shio (24. November 2007)

*AW: Silent Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht!*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Wieso wusste ich nur, dass SilenX auch hier auftauchen werden. Diese Lüfter sind NICHT zu empfehlen. Zu teuer und oftmals haben sie Nebengeräusche wie Klackern etc..
> 
> Wenn Lüfter, dann S-Flex oder Nanoxia oder halt Noctua. Das sind die Top 3 und sind sehr sehr leise



SilenX ist teuer, da es hier um ein deutsches Markenprodukt handelt. 
Mir wurden sie empfohlen, hier ist ne gute review und meine kommen bald. Es gibt auch Leute die von den Leuten was halten und dies auch begründen, durch mehr als nur das eigen Wort.


----------



## MrMorse (24. November 2007)

*AW: Silent Gehäuse Lüfter gesucht!*



Iron-Shio schrieb:


> SilenX ist teuer, da es hier um ein deutsches Markenprodukt handelt.
> Mir wurden sie empfohlen, hier ist ne gute review und meine kommen bald. Es gibt auch Leute die von den Leuten was halten und dies auch begründen, durch mehr als nur das eigen Wort.



Wir sind gespannt auf Deinen Bericht...


----------



## der8auer (24. November 2007)

*AW: Silent Gehäuselüfter gesucht!*

Der hier ist sehr stylisch, nur ca 20dB aber nur ca 68m³/h AeroCoolTurbineFan
Oder ein sehr leiser Lüfter mit ca 18 dB und 70m³/h: PapstSuperSilent


----------



## riedochs (24. November 2007)

*AW: Silent Gehäuselüfter gesucht!*

Ich verwende seit Jahren Papst um bin bisher nicht entäuscht worden.


----------

